# Wood id help



## steve bellinger (Feb 26, 2012)

[attachment=2244][attachment=2245][attachment=2246]I have been given this wood by a friend the other day, and have no idea what it is. So if someone can help i sure would be graetfull. This was taken down here in west TN from my friends brothers house. That's about all i no for sure. It does turn like a dream .


----------



## DKMD (Feb 26, 2012)

I had some Chinese Pistache that looked kinda like that. I can't remember what the bark looked like on the stuff I had. The heart wood was a dark green color with a fair bit of variation throughout. Just a guess!


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 26, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Cant help ID it but It sure is pretty. How much do you have? Do you plan on slabbing it? I would be interested in some in board form. 5/4+


Joe no slabbing this as he cut it into 2 ft long chunks. Not a very big tree ether, so don't think it would of made much lumber.


----------



## Daren (Feb 26, 2012)

That is walnut. Yard tree that grew fast = a lot of sapwood, like this one.


.


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 26, 2012)

Daren said:


> That is walnut. Fast growing yard tree with a lot of sapwood, like this one.
> 
> 
> .


Daren that's what we thought at first, but no i'm sure it's not walnut. I have turned a lot of walnut and this is no where close to it. Looks a little like it but did you notice the orangeish yellow between the bark and sap wood? It almost smells like persimmon, at least it stinks like i don't know what.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2012)

Black heart persimmon is usually jet and solid black not "chocolate sundae swirl" like that one, and the bark is usually much more furrowed. Having said that I also agree black heart persimmon is more likely than Walnut, unless that's some sort of hybrid walnut or an "exotic" walnut for that area such as Bastogne Walnut. 

If you mill that into boards and it's fiddlebacked you most likely have Bastogne or something of the like, ALTHOUGH regular old BlkW _can _be that dark. :yes: That doesn't look exactly like BlkW bark either though and both Common & Texas Persimmon and all walnuts have the yellow inner bark.

This is your bark (right-side-up) . . . 
[attachment=2251]

Typical _common persimmon_ bark . . . 
[attachment=2252]

Let me know if I can confuse you any further. :scratch_one-s_head:



.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2012)

And might as well add a pic of typical BlkW bark & leaves. 

[attachment=2253]

[attachment=2254]

But remember, bark can vary a great deal in a single species and even in a single region but especially from region to region. 



:i_dunno:


----------



## WillBill (Mar 8, 2012)

steve bellinger said:


> I have been given this wood by a friend the other day, and have no idea what it is. So if someone can help i sure would be graetfull. This was taken down here in west TN from my friends brothers house. That's about all i no for sure. It does turn like a dream .



I was cleaning some old trees out of the creek at our land last weekend, i found a log that looked just like that. I thought it was walnut, but who knows


----------



## bwh3805 (Mar 12, 2012)

IMHO, at first glance the wood looks like mineral stained Hackberry. But it also looks very similar to mineral stained Tulip poplar . Looking at the bark I'd have to say the latter.


----------

